# Eggbert has emerged...



## Eggbert (Mar 6, 2011)

It's currently 72 degrees in the shade in the back yard, and Eggbert has emerged. He didn't see his shadow thus spring must be here... I'm in north Phoenix, and am hoping the warm temperatures are here to stay...


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome back Eggbert! I hope he is right and spring is here to stay...lol. What is the plant in the picture?


----------



## Eggbert (Mar 6, 2011)

The plant is a globe mallow. It grew very large over the winter and does a nice job of hiding the entrance to Eggbert's burrow. Eggbert will eat the leaves, but prefers the abundant orange flowers it produces.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Eggbert is very handsome!! I bet you are excited to see him!! He is gonna be one hungry dude!


----------



## Shelly (Mar 6, 2011)

Change his name right now, or expect to hear from my attorney.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 11, 2011)

I like his name.


----------



## mike1011 (Mar 11, 2011)

I like his name too and he looks like a fine tort


----------

